# letro and nolvadex for gyno



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Currently on prescription tamoxifen for my gyno...have been on it nearly month now but nothing has changed what so ever apart from rhey are not sore at all.

Im going travelling in 6 weeks and was just seeing if i could use letro along sidr it to see if does any better or should i run letro alone then nolva once ive come off


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

think I read that nolva cancels out the letro


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

robbo9 said:


> Currently on prescription tamoxifen for my gyno...have been on it nearly month now but nothing has changed what so ever apart from rhey are not sore at all.
> 
> Im going travelling in 6 weeks and was just seeing if i could use letro along sidr it to see if does any better or should i run letro alone then nolva once ive come off


I honestly think it depends on the size of the lump. If its only small you might be ok. A mate of mine tried this and the lump hardly changed size, but he said his sex drive went completely. I had the dosages written down somewhere, cant remember them off the top of my head.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

robbo9 said:


> Currently on prescription tamoxifen for my gyno...have been on it nearly month now but nothing has changed what so ever apart from rhey are not sore at all.
> 
> Im going travelling in 6 weeks and was just seeing if i could use letro along sidr it to see if does any better or should i run letro alone then nolva once ive come off


nolva can prevent gyno, but not reduce it.



Dai Jones said:


> think I read that nolva cancels out the letro


no, not true at all. The ATAC studies etc quite clearly show nolva and letro work fine together, but not needed-letro alone works just as good as both together.

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanonc/article/PIIS1470-2045(11)70270-4/abstract



dusher said:


> I honestly think it depends on the size of the lump. If its only small you might be ok. A mate of mine tried this and the lump hardly changed size, but he said his sex drive went completely. I had the dosages written down somewhere, cant remember them off the top of my head.


if you have a hard lump, no pill will get rid of it. If you have puffiness only or firm tissue but no hard disc under the nipple, then letro can reverse it- take letro daily for about 6 weeks, then switch to nolva to prevent rebound oestrogen gyno


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok thanks...its quite big (breast surgeon said if tanoxifen doesnt work then i cud get an operation to remove on nhs) and i no they r strict on that so guessing it is quite big/bad for them to offer me that

Should i just drop the nolvadex and start the letro and once finished that rrestart the nolvadex?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks ausbuilt...ye its a lump

So im guessing it was pointless the surgeon prescring me nolvadex...ps i know doctors are full of **** a lot of the time


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

robbo9 said:


> Thanks ausbuilt...ye its a lump
> 
> So im guessing it was pointless the surgeon prescring me nolvadex...ps i know doctors are full of **** a lot of the time


No it wasn't pointless. He obviously prescribed it because thats what a good doctor would do, rather than go straight for a surgical procedure, which obviously carries risks. Tamoxifen has been shown to be effective for the treatment of gynecomastia (especially lump type) so thats why he prescribed it.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mars said:


> No it wasn't pointless. He obviously prescribed it because thats what a good doctor would do, rather than go straight for a surgical procedure, which obviously carries risks. Tamoxifen has been shown to be effective for the treatment of gynecomastia (especially lump type) so thats why he prescribed it.


x2.

however, if non-responsive, then surgery is it..

once a hard lump forms, its usually surgery..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> think I read that nolva cancels out the letro





ausbuilt said:


> no, not true at all. The ATAC studies etc quite clearly show nolva and letro work fine together, but not needed-letro alone works just as good as both together.
> 
> http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanonc/article/PIIS1470-2045(11)70270-4/abstract


Thanks for confirming that


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok all confusing even though ive been reading about it non stop...as im prescribed the tamoxifen shall i just leave the letro and see how it goes ?

Thanks for all the input


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

I have also been prescribed Tamoxifen, at my request as a trial, because there's no way my doctor can get it on the nhs for me, tried and appealed for funding but no joy. I am going to try tamoxifen for 3 months, and then go back to my GP.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I got a bit of gyno last cycle, was very worried about it but it went down in PCT with Nolva, 40/40/20/20.

The hard lump is still there, but it is unnoticeable now and seems to have receded behind the nipple if that makes sense. I noticed the tenderness go first, and it just seemed to disappear overnight at one point. Very happy as I was considering letro aswell.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

ye i am currently on letro 23 days in now but still big lump and puffy. read that it can take upto 3 months though.

starting pct within a few days what u guys think to letro and clomid and then tamoxifen when comong off letro.

(want to keep using letro for gyno)


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

robbo9 said:


> ye i am currently on letro 23 days in now but still big lump and puffy. read that it can take upto 3 months though.
> 
> starting pct within a few days what u guys think to letro and clomid and then tamoxifen when comong off letro.
> 
> (want to keep using letro for gyno)


Forget the clomid, i'll not bore you with science, just trust me lol.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

mars quick question or anyone else who feels they could answer, currently running letro to kill some gyno, puffyness is gone just some fatty tissue am assuming because its not hard squishy, not very noticeable at all now the puffyness has gone, im planning to start my next cycle, would this effect the letro gyno dose, or would it do its job anyway?

edit will be running the letro with my cycle


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

robbo9 said:


> Currently on prescription tamoxifen for my gyno...have been on it nearly month now but nothing has changed what so ever apart from rhey are not sore at all.
> 
> Im going travelling in 6 weeks and was just seeing if i could use letro along sidr it to see if does any better or should i run letro alone then nolva once ive come off


What were you on, that has caused your gyno?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jas:3366817 said:


> What were you on, that has caused your gyno?


was running rohm ttm but had gyno since puberty and obviousley gear didnt help when i was unsure of running ai's at the time.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Forget the clomid, i'll not bore you with science, just trust me lol.


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

Have been on letro for almost 60 days now, waste of time, waste of money, hair is thinned/changed color, had to deal with suicidal thoughts for the first week, had to deal with acne for the first 2 or so weeks, sore joints, no sex drive

didnt have any effect on nipples

that being said, i have puffy nipples, i never had any noticeable lump or pain/discomfort or itchiness... so maybe it's not the type of gyno letro can cure?

Anyway, about to start tapering off letro and take tamoxifen from now until a long time.

BTW You'll need to overlap your letro with tamoxifen, otherwise you'll get a big estrogen rebound coming off the letro.


----------



## red9 (May 3, 2012)

Nostaw said:


> Have been on letro for almost 60 days now, waste of time, waste of money, hair is thinned/changed color, had to deal with suicidal thoughts for the first week, had to deal with acne for the first 2 or so weeks, sore joints, no sex drive
> 
> didnt have any effect on nipples
> 
> ...


sad to read, I have firm tissue but no hard discs under my nips. Was going to try letro but that sounds horrible. Esp. if it didn't even work.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

robbo9 said:


> was running rohm ttm but had gyno since puberty and obviousley gear didnt help when i was unsure of running ai's at the time.


Someone else ran into this: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/164158-nolvadex-reverse-gyno.html

If you can afford the surgery, go down that route, and then manage it with tamoxifen when you get back on the gear.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

thankyou... surgery wise, the breast surgeon said if thw tamoxifen doesnt work he will do everything he can to convice the board to put me through surgery on the nhs as he said it is bad. i appreciate all his help and that was very good of him


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

I have no reason to doubt the confidence your surgeon gave you when you saw him, but funding for plastic surgery where it is for cosmetic enhancement, i very much doubt you will get it approved in the current economic climate. Your'll easily be waiting a good couple of years.

Mate, the Government has made drastic cuts in NHS, removing your gyno is the last thing there going to fund for.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2185338/He-looking-Britons-Cancer-sufferer-refused-treatment-NHS-forces-uncomfortable-PM-defend-12-billion-foreign-aid-bill.html


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

All i'm saying is that if you get it approved on the NHS, you have one heck of a doctor.

This old poor lady can't even get a drug from germany for her cancer, and you think your'll get the £4,000 of funding for plastic surgery to remove gyno. If you can, then you are one lucky man.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2185338/He-looking-Britons-Cancer-sufferer-refused-treatment-NHS-forces-uncomfortable-PM-defend-12-billion-foreign-aid-bill.html


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

nearly finished my tamoifen that he prescribed me but away for a few months so will see. if i was to get id rather say if u can me this you can help that german lady.

that is ridiculous. that is her life


----------

